# Starting my new Bulking Strategy



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2013)

How could this bulking plan possibly go wrong? It began with a simply ringing of my doorbell and a UPS driver doing his duty.

Two cases... Chocolate frosted Peanut Butter... and Peanut Butter







I carefully inspected the contents






The boxes aren't just printed; they're embossed






I was immediately in love... So I popped the question







This is a game changer.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2013)

that would last me 3 years


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 22, 2013)

well,  what did she say?  lol.  congrats bro.


----------



## whitelml (May 22, 2013)

Pop tarts by the case.  Who woulda thought


----------



## Popeye (May 22, 2013)

Fat ass...


----------



## Dtownry (May 22, 2013)

Love the pop-tarts preworkout and post.  Going to have to get a case myself.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 22, 2013)

did no one else notice the engagement ring?


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 22, 2013)

well....congrats.

nvr seen the nutty butter side of pop tarts.


----------



## Spongy (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, as soon as you.get married youll start to bulk naturally


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 22, 2013)

this....is true


----------



## Georgia (May 22, 2013)

Man that looks delicious. One poptart is around 200 calories? I used to eat 4 at breakfast until last year when I read the nutrition label...holy hell.


----------



## RISE (May 22, 2013)

I think I became a diabetic just looking at that lol


----------



## Jada (May 22, 2013)

Man that looks good! My bj's don't carry that one! Give up the connect!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (May 22, 2013)

Congrats man, you will regret it most of the time but for some reason it's still worth it


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 22, 2013)

Your UPS driver did his duty on your pop tarts?


----------



## jennerrator (May 22, 2013)

love pop tarts but never eat them............annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd?


----------



## Big Worm (May 22, 2013)

Did he say yes?


----------



## Dtownry (May 22, 2013)

Holy crap pop tarts come with diamond rings?  Cracker jack ain't got shit on Kellogg's.

Seriously though, congratulations.  I am very happy for you.


----------



## Azog (May 22, 2013)

Enjoy those poptarts. I will enjoy my serratus.


----------



## goodfella (May 22, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> How could this bulking plan possibly go wrong? It began with a simply ringing of my doorbell and a UPS driver doing his duty.
> 
> Two cases... Chocolate frosted Peanut Butter... and Peanut Butter
> 
> ...



Nice! My kind of stuff right here! Two poptarts=400 calories!


----------



## j2048b (May 22, 2013)

haha awesome!! now that is LOVE! never seen these two flavors, so how do they taste?


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 22, 2013)

There's obviously nothing unhealthy about pop tarts. The box says they're a good source of 6 vitamins and minerals.









That's one expensive looking POB size cock ring.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2013)

My fiance wasn't thrilled that I stole her engagement ring and gave it to the pop tarts.


----------



## Yaya (May 22, 2013)

some people bulk on pop tarts, some people... pizza rolls


----------



## gymrat827 (May 22, 2013)

your going to be big


----------

